# Very, VERY Slow Installation & Error



## Nuclear_Ice (Jun 20, 2012)

This has happened on my desktop pc before. On my laptop it installed in less than 5 minutes from a usb drive. When I installed Windows 7 on my desktop is was painfully slow but ended up installing.

Basic description of the problem:

When I start the Windows installation from a usb (I've also tried a cd), it takes five minutes to get passed the screen which says "Windows" with the background black. After it loads passed that it comes to a green screen which doesn't show any windows or prompts for about 3-5 minutes. When a dialog box finally pops up it will work alright. I go on to select custom and choose the partition I want to install on (trying to dual boot with windows 7) and click next. The first step completes successfully and when it gets to the second part where it prepares the files for install it gets stuck on 8% and finally errors. This process to get to 8% is also very slow.


Steps I've done:

1. I've confirmed the SHA1 hashes of my download with that of the website - they match.

2. I've tried burning 2 cd's with two different downloads. I've also tried using a USB installation with the confirmed download.


Here's my system specifications:

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 6400+ 3.21 GHz
RAM: 8GB
500GB WD SATA hard drive @ 7200 RPM. (recently replaced because old hard drives failed)


If you need anything else please let me know or if you can help. It would be greatly appreciated, this problem is driving me insane!


----------



## TulTang (Jun 2, 2012)

I am not sure this would help...

Try using GImageX from Hiren's Boot to apply install.wim image to your selected drive directly.

Assume your Windows 8 Setup UFD or DVD is drive Z:. You have already applied Windows 8's install.wim to drive C:. Then run dos command...

C:\Windows\System32\bcdboot.exe C:\Windows /s C:
(This will create all necessary boot items into your Drive C
Z:\boot\bootsect.exe /nt60 C: /force /mbr
(This will make bootcode for your Drive C

I just hope this will fasten your installation progress.

When you reboot, your computer will continue setting up Windows 8 automatically.:smile:


----------

